# Acer Aspire 5520



## voovode (Jan 10, 2008)

Aspire 5520 series
Model Number: ICW50

Specs:
AMD Turion™ 64 x2 Mobile Technology
TL-60 (2.0Ghz, 2x 512 KB L2 cache)
Up to 752MB NVIDIA ® Geforce ® 7000M Turbocache
2GB DDR2
15.4'' WXGA Acer CrystalBrite™ LCD (8ms/220-nit)
250GB HDD
DVD-Super Multi DL
802.11b/g WLAN

Windows Vista

Situation is like this .

Tried everything there.
It's not a BIOS problem. (once in a million it just go past bios and the error i get is [0xc00000015] which means it's a device that brings this problem. Tried another HDD but no post at all.)

Unable to solve the problem. Third laptop that comes to me in a row.
Is there anyone else / anything else to try? Suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## voovode (Jan 10, 2008)

Anything?


----------

